# Fs: South American puffer/pea puffer with 20gallon tank



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

3 large south American puffers and 3 or 4 pea puffers plants gravel wood rocks aquaclear filter and air pump lights also pcs up soon $80


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

pm'd......


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

here are pics of puffer tank also it has a T5 light on top


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

nice looking tank


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

bump still available pick me up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Still here reduced to $70 for whole setup with T5 light in canopy and will include some BNP pleco and some P.Alleni electric blue crayfish as an added bonus this setup has to go !!!!!!


----------



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

Ok I picked you up so where we going on our first date and dont tell your wife!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry Doug someone is picking it up tomorrow


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Mods please close Thanks tool is not available for some reason


----------

